# ABC Detailing - Daytona Grey Audi TT Black Edition 'Amplified' Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

​
Hi all! :wave:

We recently carried out another new car protection detail, this time on a Daytona Grey Audi TT Black Edition 'Amplified', which gives it the same black highlights, wheels and spoiler as the TTRS! This one was carried out at Tetbury Audi who were very hospitable.



A few of the car







The usual lines left from wrap removal







Wheels attended to first





Pre-wash used was AF Citrus to remove as much dirt before touching







Which left this





AMBubbles used to leave a clean base





Cleaned and ready for the necessary decontamination stage





IronX dissolved the iron filings and brake dust embedded in the paintwork, something not usually done by valeters and will leave the surface rough and reduce the longevity of any paint protection.

Purple runs show the dissolving of embedded iron!

















After a second hit of IronX the contamination was massively reduced -







Tar contamination was non-existent and the paint was now very smooth apart from a few small places, but glass needed claying to remove a slight film before G1 application.





Rolled inside for drying off with various towels and compressed air to clear door shuts and trapped water.



First up was the engine bay being dressed, sprayed and left to soak while





Wheels were coated with GTechniq C2v3



The paintwork was prepped with Auto Finesse Tripple to be followed with Tough Coat.





The interior was given a wipe down and hoover with the new mats added in









Exterior trims were protected with Auto Finesse Revive



Protected on the right / unprotected on the left



Tyres protected



GTechniq G1 applied to glass



New plates protected! The new owner is a fellow detailing product dealer on Detailing World..!



Paintwork protected with Auto Finesse Tough Coat



Looking good after buffing



The engine bay given a final wipe over to leave a clean gloss to plastics



And all finished! The car was then moved into the handover bay ready for an evening collection.







































Awesome looking car and definitely my favourite Audi colour!

If you made it this far, thanks for reading! Comments appreciated and don't forget to hit 'Like' and 'Follow' on the usual social media sites for our day-to-day stuff!

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]
​


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome car, brilliant work


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Some contamination on that! Looks stunning!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great work. Love that colour!!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Top job pal!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely work chap :thumb:


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

Enjoying your portfolio of work, this one being a particular highlight for me. I can feel a commission coming on for my metallic white Audi Q3 which is just about to pass the 1000 mile mark. I'll touch base through your website, once I've figured out a cover story for the wife,.....:thumb:

Regards, Kevin.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

The Incredible Hulk said:


> Enjoying your portfolio of work, this one being a particular highlight for me. I can feel a commission coming on for my metallic white Audi Q3 which is just about to pass the 1000 mile mark. I'll touch base through your website, once I've figured out a cover story for the wife,.....:thumb:
> 
> Regards, Kevin.


Thanks Kevin, I look forward to your contact!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work on a lovely motor :argie:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent work - agree that it's the best Audi colour (Apart from Sprint Blue on a TTS!  )


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Buck said:


> Excellent work - agree that it's the best Audi colour (Apart from Sprint Blue on a TTS!  )


I can agree with that! both very nice colours indeed.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

As the proud owner of this I've got to thank Andy again for the fantastic job he did in preparing it for me to collect, it really was immaculate. 
Thanks mate, see you again soon.


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Great job Andy


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

simonjj said:


> As the proud owner of this I've got to thank Andy again for the fantastic job he did in preparing it for me to collect, it really was immaculate.
> Thanks mate, see you again soon.


Glad to hear it Simon, was a great car to work on.

Let me know if you need anything else.



Dan Walker said:


> Great job Andy


Thanks Dan.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a nice looking car and great job


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice job, but TDI TT? nope for me


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

TDI makes sense at the mileage the owner does!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful car! :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a brilliant job!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks both.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Really nice work. You should be really proud. Well done


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovely motor car and great detail . Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## DavidT (Nov 29, 2009)

Stunning work, lovely motor too


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Great work, it really makes the colour look awesome :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent job, 1st class. Reminds me I owe you a phone call back :thumb:

Maccaa


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Lovely color.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic work, great colour on a great car.

Seems strange to me that Audi go to the trouble of making it look like a RS then leave the TDi badge on. Whip it off IMO.....


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Necroscope said:


> Fantastic work, great colour on a great car.
> 
> Seems strange to me that Audi go to the trouble of making it look like a RS then leave the TDi badge on. Whip it off IMO.....


It went on sunday :thumb:


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

LoL, nice one Simon, car looks great BTW.

Ive got a Daytona A6 BE coming on Saturday and I hope it comes up as good as yours!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Necroscope said:


> LoL, nice one Simon, car looks great BTW.
> 
> Ive got a Daytona A6 BE coming on Saturday and I hope it comes up as good as yours!


Thank you, have a great day Saturday :car:


----------

